# Who has a urquattro and would like to participate in a meeting in Germany



## Geriet (Nov 8, 2010)

My name is Geriet. I'm in the group for urquattros interests.
We organize many international meetings in Germany.
Does anyone interested to participate?

Our forum:

http://www.razyboard.com/system/user_dirk_h.html

B.R.

Geriet


----------

